# Rotovibe



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

So how many rotovibe users are there? What's everyone's thoughts on them?

I've played around with one a couple of times, but truthfully the jury is still out as to whether I'd add one into my gear.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

No thanks, ... tried one a few years ago and they just don't cut it like a good vibe unit, check into the fulltone or one of many others out there. I think even the Voodoo Lads vibe is nicer than the roto vibe, just my opinion...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

You're not the first person I've heard say the same thing. A buddy of mine has a George Dennis Trem/Vib pedal and it is really quite nice. I've played around with a few of the Dennis pedals (never owned my own though) and I've been impressed for the most part with them.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I picked up a Fulltone Deja Vibe from another board member and I like it a lot. There are some others out there that are as good or better but the price was right...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I just don't honestly know how often I would use one. Same reason as to why I don't have a double neck guitar right now. Always wanted one, but reality set in and I couldn't figure out when or where I would use it.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Units like the fulltone emulate chorus or vibrato, often to give a leslie effect. Nice on a lot of rythmn stuff can also be very nice on the solo stuff as Hendrix and Trower have shown. It's a pricey investment any where from 200-400 depending on unit. The Voodoo labs pedal is under 200 I think and its not bad.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Most of the stuff we play now is hard rock so I don't have alot of use for one on stage. I'm doing some blues stuff on the side so I might consider trying one out. I've got a leslie but it's just too damn big to haul around.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Most of the stuff we play now is hard rock so I don't have alot of use for one on stage. I'm doing some blues stuff on the side so I might consider trying one out. I've got a leslie but it's just too damn big to haul around.



Youre tellin' me. I used to haul one around too. Enough of that. Since you mentioned it, Check out the Boss Leslie pedal, I forget what it is called. I have one on my pedal board. Much more versitle than a straight Vibe. And it has....a univibe setting too. Very cool. It is THE best Leslie simulator that I've heard and has a VERY good Vibe thing too.
Another multi use pedal is the Digitech Expression factory (also on my board) it does, Leslie, Univibe and five other things all very well. I personally use it for the Space Station setting. 
As for straight Vibe units, out of the ones I've tried/owned the Fulltone, Prescription and the Roger Mayer Voodoo Vibe are the best. Don't waste your money on the ROTOVibe. I had one, too phaseshiftery for me. All the above is, of course, IMHO.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd heard the Digitech one was pretty good. A friend of mine has a boss v-wah and it does the univibe pretty good. Too many pedals not enough time or storage space.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Don't waste your money on the ROTOVibe. I had one, too phaseshiftery for me....
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Ditto that, my thoughts exactly. I thought the red and chrome Crybaby case looked COOL though, so a few years ago I bought one on Ebay. When I listened to it I knew there was no way it deserved a spot on my board... so back on EBay it went. Maybe it's still out there now, wandering the world on UPS trucks looking for a permanent home...


----------

